# Damasko Bracelet in Three Words? Put 'em Here.



## Time On My Hands

Understandably expensive. Interesting.


----------



## King_Joe

Want in black/damest


----------



## thirstyturtle

Want for mine.


----------



## MrDagon007

Badass but stiff


----------



## StufflerMike

Have none. Unfortunately.


----------



## Nokie

Can't 

Live

Without


----------



## Buellrider

Expensive and awesome.


----------



## bay

Best in class


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Torx screws rule


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Hmm...
Oh....
Wow!


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Imperfect, heavy, awesome.


----------



## watchninja123

Can't get-it right


----------



## Quicksilver

Ri-dicu-lous 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

EXPENSIVE, OVER-engineered, heavy


----------



## MrDagon007

stuffler said:


> Have none. Unfortunately.


in 3 words as well:

That surprises me.


----------



## noregrets

bay said:


> Best in class
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This.


----------



## StufflerMike

MrDagon007 said:


> in 3 words as well:
> 
> That surprises me.


Never loved bracelets. :-(


----------



## pdsf

Raised the bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonobailey

Heavy, Bomb-proof, engineering.

From a technical standpoint you will not get a better bracelet, amazingly well built.

However I just don't like the way it looks, for me it makes the watch look too heavy and is too bulky (I have small-ish wrists). I purchased my DC66 second hand on a bracelet and sold
The bracelet on (which made the watch very cheap). I just prefer my two Damasko watches on leather. However If you like the way it looks- buy it.


----------



## christam

Worth every penny.


----------



## nepatriot

Does not scratch.

I've been wearing mine for about 9 months everyday, and the only visible (barely) are some smooth spots, as others have described, where the links can rub together the watch is off the wrist. Those are NOT scratches, more like the a smoothing of a bead-bladed surface. 

No other SS bracelet I have ever owned managed to escape those micro-swirls (also on the case) that can happen from wiping down the watch, normal contact with things you're wearing etc, no matter how careful you are. Marathon and Squale have very nice bracelets, Seiko MM300, and even the treated Seiko Shogun can't match that. I'd say the Shogun's Ti treatment comes closest. 

The cons are: 1. it's probably the heaviest of all the SS's I've had, and 2. it always sets off the metal detector at the airport. I had one w\out the bracelet, which didn't set it off. No other watch w\SS has ever set it off either.


----------



## bay

jonobailey said:


> Heavy, Bomb-proof, engineering.
> 
> From a technical standpoint you will not get a better bracelet, amazingly well built.
> 
> However I just don't like the way it looks, for me it makes the watch look too heavy and is too bulky (I have small-ish wrists). I purchased my DC66 second hand on a bracelet and sold
> The bracelet on (which made the watch very cheap). I just prefer my two Damasko watches on leather. However If you like the way it looks- buy it.


Do you mean the end links make it look bulky? I'm not sure the metal bracelet itself is any thicker than the heavy padded leather straps, except of course at the clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

bay said:


> Do you mean the end links make it look bulky? I'm not sure the metal bracelet itself is any thicker than the heavy padded leather straps, except of course at the clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found the bracelet to be less bulky than the leather or rubber strap, meaning for me the leather\rubber didn't fit under a dress shirt as easily as the bracelet .


----------



## jonobailey

bay said:


> Do you mean the end links make it look bulky? I'm not sure the metal bracelet itself is any thicker than the heavy padded leather straps, except of course at the clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it's is the end links making the watch head look larger, the added weight (which is not inconsiderable), the lack of any taper on the bracelet and the consistent grey colour for me just makes the watch a bit too monolithic.

That isn't to say that the bracelets are not great, I just don't like the aesthetic. When I changed the bracelet to the leather for me visually there was no competition to which I preferred. But I am sure others will say the complete opposite,


----------



## Time On My Hands

jonobailey said:


> ... the consistent grey colour for me just makes the watch a bit too *monolithic*...


Yes, I agree.


----------



## thirstyturtle

Time On My Hands said:


> Yes, I agree.


That's why I think it looks much better on a model with a bezel!


----------



## CastorTroy3

Make it black


----------



## pdsf

CastorTroy3 said:


> Make it black


haha good one


----------



## Millbarge

Not quite yet


----------



## bay

jonobailey said:


> For me it's is the end links making the watch head look larger, the added weight (which is not inconsiderable), the lack of any taper on the bracelet and the consistent grey colour for me just makes the watch a bit too monolithic.
> 
> That isn't to say that the bracelets are not great, I just don't like the aesthetic. When I changed the bracelet to the leather for me visually there was no competition to which I preferred. But I am sure others will say the complete opposite,


Makes sense. Depends on desired aesthetic and wrist size for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

....minus 997 words.


----------



## ocramida

So I heard that the bracelet can scuff if it rubs against itself. Is there any truth behind this? Really love the design and torx screwed in links.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

ocramida said:


> So I heard that the bracelet can scuff if it rubs against itself. Is there any truth behind this? Really love the design and torx screwed in links.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes.

All the parts are made of the same material and since it has a matte bead-blasted finish they "polish" themselves. Not exactly scuffs or scratches but instead rubbing themselves smooth. If the entire thing was polished to begin with, this wouldn't happen. Of course then it would be butt ugly so I'm not complaining.

This "polishing" really only happens in between the links where they might tough touch or if the bracelet rubs against itself a lot when handling it not on your wrist. Either way, they polished points wouldn't be in plain sight.


----------



## ocramida

Thanks for the quick reply. I figured that would be the case. Hopefully will be getting a DC66 w/bracelet soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

ocramida said:


> So I heard that the bracelet can scuff if it rubs against itself. Is there any truth behind this? Really love the design and torx screwed in links.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Right there, in the picture above your post, is an example of the wear. Those more silvery specs and marks on the clasp. They showed up after a few days of wearing the watch. Similar spots, though smaller, can be found on the links.


----------



## kaneloacsta

Desk diving damage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

What is your desktop constructed of to cause that kind of polishing to the bead blasted finish?


----------



## kaneloacsta

Buellrider said:


> What is your desktop constructed of to cause that kind of polishing to the bead blasted finish?


It's a normal desktop, not sandpaper. 
I wear this watch almost everyday. I'm left handed and wear my watch on my right wrist. I also use my mouse with my right hand. I assume that has something to do with it.

BTW, the watch itself is flawless, including the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida

How long have you owned the watch? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Chuck Norris approved


----------



## Will_f

kaneloacsta said:


> It's a normal desktop, not sandpaper.
> I wear this watch almost everyday. I'm left handed and wear my watch on my right wrist. I also use my mouse with my right hand. I assume that has something to do with it.
> 
> BTW, the watch itself is flawless, including the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing you live somewhere dusty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaneloacsta

ocramida said:


> How long have you owned the watch?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Since September.


----------



## kaneloacsta

Will_f said:


> I'm guessing you live somewhere dusty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not dusty at all. In fact, I work mainly in a biopharmaceutical manufacturing setting.


----------



## Will_f

kaneloacsta said:


> Not dusty at all. In fact, I work mainly in a biopharmaceutical manufacturing setting.


No idea then. Your desk definitely isn't as hard as the watch bracelet (unless its granite), so I would expect something is acting as polishing grit. I probably don't wear mine as often as you (gotta share the love with my other watches) but mine still looks pretty new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaneloacsta

Will_f said:


> No idea then. Your desk definitely isn't as hard as the watch bracelet (unless its granite), so I would expect something is acting as polishing grit. I probably don't wear mine as often as you (gotta share the love with my other watches) but mine still looks pretty new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is not my dress watch. This is my tool watch and I wear it as such. I'm not careless with it, but certainly don't baby it. The wear on the links doesn't bother me in the least. It adds to the watches character in my opinion. This is an otherwise bulletproof watch. Like I stated previously, the case and crystal are flawless.


----------



## timefleas

How do you know when your watch forum has hit a low point?--when one of the most popular threads is essentially discussing slight wear marks on, or is even simply dedicated to, a sole discussion of.......a..................bracelet!

Surely there must be something more interesting amongst the Damasko owners--how about starting a separate thread with a photo challenge?--show your Damasko in the coolest photo you can produce--under a waterfall, on top of Mt Everest, deep in a cave....


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

timefleas said:


> How do you know when your watch forum has hit a low point?--when one of the most popular threads is essentially discussing slight wear marks on, or is even simply dedicated to, a sole discussion of.......a..................bracelet!
> 
> Surely there must be something more interesting amongst the Damasko owners--how about starting a separate thread with a photo challenge?--show your Damasko in the coolest photo you can produce--under a waterfall, on top of Mt Everest, deep in a cave....


The forum is just fine. We're just waiting for more information about their new D-Sub, the DC86, the new DK101, and the black bracelet. It's actually an exciting year to be a Damasko fan. Keep in mind, this forum overlaps with the German forum where lots of Damasko photo shots and threads are posted. Also, the Damasko forum looks more active than the Stowa and Muhle forums.


----------



## mucklechumps

I miss mine.


----------



## noregrets

Agree with Grim. 

The forum is in great shape and it's an exciting time to be a Damasko fan.

At the rate I'm going, by the end of this year half of my collection will be Damaskos!


----------



## mcarter7

Should have micro-adjustment.

I like it in general. However, I feel that if a bracelet is going to cost so much, then it should have the full set of features. Unfortunately for me, without any ability to adjust length except by adding or removing links, the bracelet is always either too big or too small for me. Thusly, never truly comfortable. I can live with it but it's a shame.

I also wish it had a release for the clasp. Its annoying to remove because of the force it requires and the manner in which you need to wedge your fingers underneath to pop it open. Don't see why they couldn't just include a regular release. Again, generally very expensive yet missing basic valuable features.

For now, at least, I'm still happy I have it. But it could easily be much better, which is a shame.


----------



## thirstyturtle

mcarter7 said:


> Should have micro-adjustment.
> 
> I like it in general. However, I feel that if a bracelet is going to cost so much, then it should have the full set of features. Unfortunately for me, without any ability to adjust length except by adding or removing links, the bracelet is always either too big or too small for me. Thusly, never truly comfortable. I can live with it but it's a shame.
> 
> I also wish it had a release for the clasp. Its annoying to remove because of the force it requires and the manner in which you need to wedge your fingers underneath to pop it open. Don't see why they couldn't just include a regular release. Again, generally very expensive yet missing basic valuable features.
> 
> For now, at least, I'm still happy I have it. But it could easily be much better, which is a shame.


Part of the reason I'm settling for a non-Damasko bracelet is that I hate the clasp on the Damasko. Yes it looks nearly seamless and certainly appears to have no accidental deployment but I love being able to quickly and easily take my watch on and off. I often remove it and just fiddle with it. Don't like having to "wedge" the Damasko one off. That being said, I still want one!


----------



## bay

thirstyturtle said:


> Part of the reason I'm settling for a non-Damasko bracelet is that I hate the clasp on the Damasko. Yes it looks nearly seamless and certainly appears to have no accidental deployment but I love being able to quickly and easily take my watch on and off. I often remove it and just fiddle with it. Don't like having to "wedge" the Damasko one off. That being said, I still want one!


Can't please everyone! I think they are marketing to people who value the watch's extreme robustness more than quick-release watch fiddling. And I mean no offense by that. Everyone buys watches for different reasons!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serve 1st

putting thread topic back on track with :
great tool watch


----------



## mooonman321

My three:
Whole Lotta Love


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Nose Breaking Tool?


----------



## thirstyturtle

"My cheap wannabe" 
































Strapcode Super Oyster, beadblasted by Northeast Watch Works.


----------



## nepatriot

The color match looks perfect in your pictures. Is it so in person? Just asking because sometimes pics can be deceiving.


----------



## thirstyturtle

nepatriot said:


> The color match looks perfect in your pictures. Is it so in person? Just asking because sometimes pics can be deceiving.


Yep! Truly identical in finish and sheen


----------



## omeglycine

jonobailey said:


> For me it's is the end links making the watch head look larger, the added weight (which is not inconsiderable), the lack of any taper on the bracelet and the consistent grey colour for me just *makes the watch a bit too monolithic.*
> 
> That isn't to say that the bracelets are not great, I just don't like the aesthetic. When I changed the bracelet to the leather for me visually there was no competition to which I preferred. But I am sure others will say the complete opposite,


Perhaps that was my (main) issue. Maybe I should give Damasko another try.


----------



## ocramida

thirstyturtle said:


> Yep! Truly identical in finish and sheen


Don't like the fact there are no end links. Actually dislike that aesthetic on any watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida

omeglycine said:


> Perhaps that was my (main) issue. Maybe I should give Damasko another try.


Yeah I actually like the look. Very elegant yet tough. It's a tool watch to the extreme and as a tool watch it should look like it can take a beating. Personally can't understand tool watches that have hollow end links and other aspects of weak construction. Damasko not only talks the talk, but walks the walk of a true tool watch. IMO


----------



## thirstyturtle

ocramida said:


> Don't like the fact there are no end links. Actually dislike that aesthetic on any watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree that the straight end links aren't ideal but this cost me $100 instead of $600+ from Damasko. I really like it on a bracelet and this is as close as I can get for now. I certainly prefer the look of the fitted end links and am still on the hunt for a used Damasko bracelet!

Side note:
Wore my Damasko on brown leather for two weeks and no one at work noticed it. Started wearing it on a bracelet last week and I've already had 3 people compliment it and/or ask me about it...


----------



## ocramida

Yeah sorry, after rereading my post, I realized I sounded like a dick. Anyway, that's whats great about this hobby we all get to experiment and figure out what we like.

FYI, finding a used damasko bracelet maybe tricky. Was looking to save some money myself and buy a used damasko with strap and a new bracelet. Supposedly they need to be custom fit. Having found a DC66 with bracelet I can believe it considering how tight the tolerances are.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida

Oh and just to get this thread back in track...three words: tight-tolerance, tough and very tooly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

ocramida said:


> Yeah sorry, after rereading my post, I realized I sounded like a dick. Anyway, that's whats great about this hobby we all get to experiment and figure out what we like.
> 
> FYI, finding a used damasko bracelet maybe tricky. Was looking to save some money myself and buy a used damasko with strap and a new bracelet. Supposedly they need to be custom fit. Having found a DC66 with bracelet I can believe it considering how tight the tolerances are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ya it's sort of "buy at your own risk" but I'm aware, thanks!


----------



## 41Mets

Conforms. To. Wrist.

Got my preowned da46 on bracelet last week. I've worn it most days. Finding the right fit has been tricky, but now that I have the changing out links down, it's not too bad! I think the look is absolutely tremendous. I sold my Sinn UX on the bracelet to pick this one up and while I can't say that I love the watch any more than I loved my Sinn, I can say that the bracelet is not nearly as heavy as the one on my UX. Nor does it feel as bulky.


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shaymusthegreat

Just freaking amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Back again, and I still don't get it--I mean it's fine alright, but, now on page 7(!?)...

*Thread-for-bracelet!?!?*​


----------



## RustyBin5

Too F***ing Expensive


----------



## thirstyturtle

RustyBin5 said:


> Too F***ing Expensive


Agreed. Based on the specs and appearance it certainly is a premium bracelet. For me I think somewhere in the $300-$400 range brand new would be fair. Not $600 plus all the shipping and fitting requirements.


----------



## RustyBin5

Agreed - I mean come on - you buy the watch for say £1000 then they want another £600 for the bracelet? Its not £600 dearer t buy it new WITH the bracelet than the leather. I guess the differential is the cost of the bracelet minus the cost of the leather but Damasko is still an ENTRY level luxury tool watch - but that bracelet price is up there with Omega...


----------



## Insanevette

My Favorite Bracelet


----------



## nepatriot

That's the thing about watches ... any watch, right? The cost vs the materials? There's a lot of mark up. So why pay $2,000 for a Damasko when you can get a Squale 1545 with the same movement for $600 on SS? Or a Marathon for $1,000? I have a Seiko Turtle that cost $250 (including sapphire and regulation) that keeps as good time as my Damasko.

Someone once told me a watch is just men's jewelry: if you want the most accurate watch, buy a $50 quartz watch, or a $100 Casio Square with solar and atomic time.

None of them are really worth it, from a logical perspective. That's not why people pay $7,000 for a Rolex Sub, right? Value, what its worth, is subjective: each of us as a different POV.

The DA46 is $1,500 USD; $2,000 with the bracelet. I think the bracelet is $600 USD separately. So is it really £600? I'm its thinking less.

Regardless, logically its not WORTH $500 ... or $600. But it COSTS that much. So the real question, the only question that matters, is would YOU pay $600 for one?


----------



## Buellrider

Sorry, more than three words...

So this bracelet is 100% made in-house and is completely hand assembled. The bracelet consists of 180 individual pieces with all links made from their proprietary ice hardened steel and all of the screws and connecting hardware are all grade 5 titanium. 

I havent even mentioned the perfectly machined end links or clasp, which is also made from ice hardened steel and includes their amazing ball bearings. 

Yes, there is a reason to discuss this bracelet and yes, there is a reason it costs so much.


----------



## RustyBin5

nepatriot said:


> That's the thing about watches ... any watch, right? The cost vs the materials? There's a lot of mark up. So why pay $2,000 for a Damasko when you can get a Squale 1545 with the same movement for $600 on SS? Or a Marathon for $1,000? I have a Seiko Turtle that cost $250 (including sapphire and regulation) that keeps as good time as my Damasko.
> 
> Someone once told me a watch is just men's jewelry: if you want the most accurate watch, buy a $50 quartz watch, or a $100 Casio Square with solar and atomic time.
> 
> None of them are really worth it, from a logical perspective. That's not why people pay $7,000 for a Rolex Sub, right? Value, what its worth, is subjective: each of us as a different POV.
> 
> The DA46 is $1,500 USD; $2,000 with the bracelet. I think the bracelet is $600 USD separately. So is it really £600? I'm its thinking less.
> 
> Regardless, logically its not WORTH $500 ... or $600. But it COSTS that much. So the real question, the only question that matters, is would YOU pay $600 for one?


Gnomon quoted me $800 plus $100 for fitting. More than the WATCH! That's what's pissing me off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Buellrider said:


> Sorry, more than three words...
> 
> So this bracelet is 100% made in-house and is completely hand assembled. The bracelet consists of 180 individual pieces with all links made from their proprietary ice hardened steel and all of the screws and connecting hardware are all grade 5 titanium.
> 
> I havent even mentioned the perfectly machined end links or clasp, which is also made from ice hardened steel and includes their amazing ball bearings.
> 
> Yes, there is a reason to discuss this bracelet and yes, there is a reason it costs so much.


And at that price there will be a reason it doesn't have an easy way to take it off without wedging your finger under it or a way to micriadjust when your wrist swells?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

RustyBin5 said:


> Gnomon quoted me $800 plus $100 for fitting. More than the WATCH! That's what's pissing me off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't want to pay $800 if the the list price is $600 either, so I see your point. You're in the UK, right? Don't you have a local AD? Page and Cooper? Maybe another AD in the EU would be more reasonable?

If not, what does Damasko want? Or Watchmann in the US. I think Watchmann wanted $600 for the bracelet.

Have you checked to see if you need it installed? The newer ones don't need to be fitted. An AD can tell you based on the mfg date, or at least give you good idea.


----------



## RustyBin5

its a mint 2010 example so sadly its over 6 months old an would require the custom fit (I think?). Ill have look around - but doubt I will buy it. Guess Ill stick to the de modell straps.


----------



## RustyBin5

Well it arrived and I guess I like it. Strap is okayish but kinda meh. Tricky strap change decision looming I feel. Ofc the bracelet would rock but let's not go there. If anyone owns a da37 out there and has any other cool strap suggestions I will be all ears...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voiceman

Want one too.


----------



## Frowtime

RustyBin5 said:


> Well it arrived and I guess I like it. Strap is okayish but kinda meh. Tricky strap change decision looming I feel. Ofc the bracelet would rock but let's not go there. If anyone owns a da37 out there and has any other cool strap suggestions I will be all ears...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the two NATOs - I have the top one but love the orange stripe too - really suits the face.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Frowtime said:


> Love the two NATOs - I have the top one but love the orange stripe too - really suits the face.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks those are the only 2 20mm natos I have rest are 22mm. I actually bought the orange stripe one for my planet ocean lol. Might have to get a spare. Any other strap suggestions out there?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maz710

Regret not getting


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Can't undo. Help!


----------



## thirstyturtle

Maz710 said:


> Regret not getting


Corrected my mistake.

Just ordered one.


----------



## Buellrider

thirstyturtle said:


> Corrected my mistake.
> 
> Just ordered one.


It's about time.


----------



## pdsf

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Can't undo. Help!


Damasko Bracelet Anonymous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

thirstyturtle said:


> Corrected my mistake.
> 
> Just ordered one.


Never too late.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

(Now that I've been spoiled by a new dive watch

Regrettably not adjustable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Finally got mine.
























j









I was able to get a perfect fit by removing two links from each side, didn't need the longer links for any finer adjustment. Bracelet is incredible and worth the money.

I've gotten the hang of removing the bracelet but if anyone has any tips I'd appreciate it. I stick my finger under the clasp and pop up one side, then wedge a finger between the clasp and bracelet on the other side to pop it open.


----------



## Frowtime

thirstyturtle said:


> Finally got mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get a perfect fit by removing two links from each side, didn't need the longer links for any finer adjustment. Bracelet is incredible and worth the money.
> 
> I've gotten the hang of removing the bracelet but if anyone has any tips I'd appreciate it. I stick my finger under the clasp and pop up one side, then wedge a finger between the clasp and bracelet on the other side to pop it open.


Looking gorgeous! The bracelet is just wonderful isn't it. Mine fits perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

